# No appetite for dog food ?? What should I do?



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

It's me again :wavey:

Skylie has been eating less and less of her Pro Plan sensitive stomach formula. Ever since she got sick on Monday, she really doesn't want it. Now she has loose stools and actually walks away when I put her food down. I've even tried chicken broth, yogurt, and pumpkin (all things she loves). I gave her some Blue Buffalo food, and she ate it but didn't finish it.. (she wants human food though, so she does have an appetite) 

Should I switch it to Blue, so she'll eat ? I know she will have diarrhea from the food change, but I don't know what's best...

I also got 2 samples of Canidae, Nature's Variety, and Solid Gold Wolf Club, but it's not enough for any transitions. Should I even bother with these? 

Thank you


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

skylie has loss appetite because sick....
so best bet go to the vet to cure the sick....
if skylie on healthy side, then easier to bring back appetite on top again....
change to another brand food wont solve the problem...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Does the human food cause her to have loose stools too? If not, mix a little in with her dry food. I'm surprised the yogurt or chicken broth didn't entice her. Have you tried boiled chicken? I bet she'd eat that. Ike was never an enthusiastic eater until recently. He'd leave food in his bowl after every meal. Maybe she's just not eager about food.

Skylie is over her tummy troubles right, she's just a little loose now.?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Having a vet check her is a good idea, yes, but also, put one food down and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up until next mealtime. She needs to learn that what she is given is what she will get. Period. Constant switching of foods, and feeding human foods (other than boiled burger and rice if there is a problem with diarhhea) can actually be contributing to her digestive upsets.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't switch her right now, try some boiled chicken or hamburger with rice. It will settle her tummy.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Does the human food cause her to have loose stools too? If not, mix a little in with her dry food. I'm surprised the yogurt or chicken broth didn't entice her. Have you tried boiled chicken? I bet she'd eat that. Ike was never an enthusiastic eater until recently. He'd leave food in his bowl after every meal. Maybe she's just not eager about food.



yeah she would eat chicken, and she loves cheese! She also still eats Wellness treats with no problem. I just don't get why she won't go near the Pro Plan anymore 

It is a horrible idea to start with the Blue again to get her to eat?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Having a vet check her is a good idea, yes, but also, put one food down and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up until next mealtime. She needs to learn that what she is given is what she will get. Period. Constant switching of foods, and feeding human foods (other than boiled burger and rice if there is a problem with diarhhea) can actually be contributing to her digestive upsets.


i agree with pg


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, it sounds like she's being a little hard headed. She's 'spoiled' from eating the different foods. Do as Pointgold says and pick it up after 15 minutes. Do this at each feeding. She'll get the idea soon enough. She won't starve herself and don't let her puppy eyes and cries get to you. 

You have been checking with your Vet, right?


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Having a vet check her is a good idea, yes, but also, put one food down and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up until next mealtime. She needs to learn that what she is given is what she will get. Period. Constant switching of foods, and feeding human foods (other than boiled burger and rice if there is a problem with diarhhea) can actually be contributing to her digestive upsets.



I think that may be the problem also. I've been leaving her food down when she was having tummy problems. I would leave it there for hours until she ate it. She shows no other appetite changes though, because she tries to eat my food and get to her treats.... so I don't think it has anything to do with being sick.. I don't know though.. 

She keeps trying to eat everything outside as well...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

skylielover said:


> I think that may be the problem also. I've been leaving her food down when she was having tummy problems. I would leave it there for hours until she ate it. She shows no over appetite changes though, because she tries to eat my food and get to her treats.... so I don't think it has anything to do with being sick.. I don't know though..
> 
> She keeps trying to eat everything outside as well...


Then she is hungry. She will not starve herself to death, and I am willing to bet that if she knows that she'd better eat the food while it is available, or she gets NOTHING else, then she'll see the wisdom in doing so.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think she's got mommie wrapped around her little paw


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

skylielover said:


> I just don't get why she won't go near the Pro Plan anymore


I heard a lot of this when there were pet food recalls. A lot of dogs went off their food - when they did eat they had bowel problems. Have you tried a fresh bag of the proplan? Perhaps the bag you have has gone off.... 

Erica


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> I heard a lot of this when there were pet food recalls. A lot of dogs went off their food - when they did eat they had bowel problems. Have you tried a fresh bag of the proplan? Perhaps the bag you have has gone off....
> 
> Erica



I actually thought about this and was hoping the bag wasn't bad. I haven't tried a new bag yet. I wonder if she just really doesn't like it.. She will smell i it and look at it like "yuck" or barely eat it...

Thanks


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Then she is hungry. She will not starve herself to death, and I am willing to bet that if she knows that she'd better eat the food while it is available, or she gets NOTHING else, then she'll see the wisdom in doing so.



Thank you, That makes sense


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I think she's got mommie wrapped around her little paw


vow never to do it again.[/quote]


I have to doubt that she is a little spoiled :doh: I am taking her food away now! Hopefully that helps.

I called the vet when she was sick and was told to do the chicken and rice diet again. I'm going to treat her with Panacur and supplements to see if her loose stools clear up.

Thanks


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She has has loose stools for a while. I really think that a vet visit is in order, just to be safe.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

fostermom said:


> She has has loose stools for a while. I really think that a vet visit is in order, just to be safe.



I think so too... again... I'm gonna try this Panacur and some supplements that the Greatdanelady recommends, and bring her in if doesn't clear up fast. I can't figure it out, but I think she may have Giardia.. The vet will do another stool sample (which always shows up neg) and recommend Science Diet I/d.. maybe I can get metronidazole again...


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Everytime I read your posts, I see myself as I went through this same thing with Baxter, and like you, frequently changed the food and tried to add this and that supplement. The mistakes I made: 1) changing his food too frequently (vet told me it takes a good 3 months to know how a food will work 2) trying supplements but again not being patient enough to let them work.

In the end, I realized that Baxter's main problem with his erratic bowel movements (range all over the place) was caused by all the junk he was eating outside of the house; dirt, hard plastic, rubber, napkins, anything he could swallow before I could get to him.

In the end, I decided with this plan of action. Buy and use what is listed as a high quality food (now giving him Wellness kibble) and stick with it. And when his stomach is upet, do not overreact! When he has a very bad stool movement, I give him a pack of FortiFlora (did you ever try it yet?) and that seems to settle him down and the next time, he will have a better stool. To supplement his diet and entice him to eat, I add a small portion of boiled chicken and rice to his every meal. I have limited his treats (they can also cause havoc on a dog's stomach), and give him one bully stick or other chew once a day. 


I think you probably need to find a regimen and stick to it for a good month. Don't expect perfect stools after a few days...give it time. But if her diarrhea continues - she definitely needs to see the vet.

Good luck, I know you are pulling your hair out. I was doing the same thing but in my case, it was mostly self-imposed.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

skylielover said:


> vow never to do it again.



I have to doubt that she is a little spoiled :doh: I am taking her food away now! Hopefully that helps.

I called the vet when she was sick and was told to do the chicken and rice diet again. I'm going to treat her with Panacur and supplements to see if her loose stools clear up.

Thanks[/quote]

I meant to say I have NO DOUBT lol


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

My4Boys said:


> Everytime I read your posts, I see myself as I went through this same thing with Baxter, and like you, frequently changed the food and tried to add this and that supplement. The mistakes I made: 1) changing his food too frequently (vet told me it takes a good 3 months to know how a food will work 2) trying supplements but again not being patient enough to let them work.
> 
> In the end, I realized that Baxter's main problem with his erratic bowel movements (range all over the place) was caused by all the junk he was eating outside of the house; dirt, hard plastic, rubber, napkins, anything he could swallow before I could get to him.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes I am pulling my hair out:banghead: I am starting back college full time on Monday, so maybe I won't have all day to obsess about it like I have been. My husband told me he wishes I focused this much on school as I do dog stuff 

I do need a regimen. I keep trying to find the perfect cure, but I guess there isn't one. I really think a lot has to do with what you mentioned - eating junk outside. She acts like a goat, always chewing something. Even on a leash she snatches up things before I can get it from her! 

She definitely doesn't like the Pro Plan sensitive formula, so I've been trying to find a new formula, and I'm going to stick with it. I haven't see any great results from it anyways, so there's no sense in keeping her on it if she doesn't like eating it. I might even just switch the flavor of Pro Plan..

I've been reading so much about dog food, I feel like my head is going to explode. :eyecrazy: I don't even know how to pick one. I hear so many mixed reviews on each one. I know it's just a trial and error though. 

I found a new pet store in my area, and I was hoping they sold Wellness, but strangely enough, they only sell Wellness treats... but not the kibble. :gotme:

I ordered supplements listed on the greatdanelady's website including drops, so I'm hoping that everything will help. 

Once I put her through this cycle of everything, I'm going to order fortiflora or the doggie zymes and keep her on those for good.


----------



## capa (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with the others that you might want to check first with your vet. There could really be a number of reasons, medically speaking, for the lack of appetite and bad digestion.
Sensitive Skin and Stomach is actually a very good product and I really don't think that switching will improve her stools.
If your vet says your puppy is healthy otherwise, I might try to pan-fry (no oil, no salt) some chuck ground beef (avoid any fat) and mix small portions of it with the feedings. This might improve her appetite and acceptance of her food.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Having a vet check her is a good idea, yes, but also, put one food down and leave it for 15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up until next mealtime. She needs to learn that what she is given is what she will get. Period. Constant switching of foods, and feeding human foods (other than boiled burger and rice if there is a problem with diarhhea) can actually be contributing to her digestive upsets.


I believe PG is right. Don't leave her food down. Don't keep giving her other things.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

skylielover said:


> It's me again :wavey:
> 
> Skylie has been eating less and less of her Pro Plan sensitive stomach formula. Ever since she got sick on Monday, she really doesn't want it. Now she has loose stools and actually walks away when I put her food down. I've even tried chicken broth, yogurt, and pumpkin (all things she loves). I gave her some Blue Buffalo food, and she ate it but didn't finish it.. (she wants human food though, so she does have an appetite)
> 
> ...


hope this may help
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49493


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

PG is right for sure!
But also, didn't you just say that Skylie is on antibiotics for another UTI right now? That might be complicating the situation, if she is, because a lot of them can depress the appetite.
Even so, you need to do exactly what PG said and start her on a un-spoiling plan right away. It will only get worse the longer you let it drag on.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> PG is right for sure!
> But also, didn't you just say that Skylie is on antibiotics for another UTI right now? That might be complicating the situation, if she is, because a lot of them can depress the appetite.
> Even so, you need to do exactly what PG said and start her on a un-spoiling plan right away. It will only get worse the longer you let it drag on.


Hi 
Yeah she got on antibiotics on Monday, but this issue started before Monday. She had loose stools over the weekend, so I put her a chicken and rice mixture and transitioned over to complete kibble over this week. I finally switched to 2 feedings, and I add some chicken broth and tbsp of cottage cheese in her food. She really isn't fond of the Salmon flavor, so I may switch back to chicken when this bag is gone. She is definitely eating now though 

Thanks!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had a foster that had ongoing problems with loose stools and refusing his food. The vet did two things that finally turned it around, but it took a good 3 months. 

Tylan powder antibiotics, and FortiFlora. She sent stool out to a lab to be tested and it came back an "overgrowth of bacteria". That wasn't something that they find in the clinic fecal exam.

You might try putting hot water in the food and let is soak a few minutes, that increases the aroma and might entice her to eat. That worked with my foster dog.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I had a foster that had ongoing problems with loose stools and refusing his food. The vet did two things that finally turned it around, but it took a good 3 months.
> 
> Tylan powder antibiotics, and FortiFlora. She sent stool out to a lab to be tested and it came back an "overgrowth of bacteria". That wasn't something that they find in the clinic fecal exam.
> 
> You might try putting hot water in the food and let is soak a few minutes, that increases the aroma and might entice her to eat. That worked with my foster dog.



I'm not familiar with Tylan, thanks for the suggestion. I also ordered some supplements familiar to Fortiflora, but I haven't started using them yet. Hopefully they will help. I never thought about overgrowth of bacteria, interesting.


----------

